# Mettre Airport dans PowerBook G4



## Onmac (16 Septembre 2010)

Hello, 
Je voudrais mettre une carte Airport express dans un powerbook G4 15".
Mais j'ai juste la carte d'un iBook G4 (ou l'on l'enlève en dessous du clavier)
Compatible ?
Ce fait juste ça pour le fun, juste pour mes enfants qu'il apprennent dès leur plus jeune age a être sur MAC.
Merci de vos conseilles.


----------



## pacis (17 Septembre 2010)

oui, compatible , si cela reste un powerbook et pas un alubook
Même avec une carte venant d'un imac


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Septembre 2010)

pacis a dit:


> oui, compatible , si cela reste un powerbook et pas un alubook
> Même avec une carte venant d'un imac



sur ce powerbook c est une carte airport extreme je pense http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3024?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2010)

Elle vient de quel iBook cette carte et ressemble à quoi ?

1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ou

2


----------



## Onmac (17 Septembre 2010)

C'est la 2ème carte et elle vient d'un petit iBook G4 en 1,...GHz
Mais si elle est est compatible, où ce met t-elle.
Sinon pas très grave elle restera dans l'iBook, je ne pense pas que ça a une importance mais l'ibook tourne sur Léopard.


----------



## Invité (18 Septembre 2010)

A priori elle se met là.


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2010)

Non ce n'est celui-là, pour enlever la batterie c'est un peu comme les MBP modernes, il faut juste tirer une sorte de "rail" pour débloquer la batterie (il n'y en a qu'un sur la longueur de la batterie)
Et donc je n'ai pas de sorte de "fente" pour retirer la carte.


----------



## Invité (18 Septembre 2010)

Ah, c'est surprenant qu'Apple se trompe en mettant des pdf pour installer une carte Airport dans un PB G4 15";
Ou alors il y a plusieurs modèles

Nan, je déconne, je trouvais aussi que ça ressemblait à une carte Airport, pas extreme

Regarde chez iFixit et choisis ton modéle, c'est le premier pas à pas pour la carte Airport.


----------



## Onmac (19 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci, j'ai un ami qui m'a dit que le powerbook G4 titanium 15" n'acceptait pas la carte airport en tout genre (a moins de le bricoler en ajoutant sa propre installation pour ce type de carte mais dans ce cas il fallait aussi bidouiller un logiciel sup car dans celui installer, il ne reconnait pas ce type de réseaux....
Enfin bref, c'est galère ! :rateau:
Ça n'a pas d'importance si il ne dispose pas de WIFI.


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Septembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Hello,
> Je voudrais mettre une carte Airport express dans un powerbook G4 15".



c est un titanuim?
si oui c est la premiere carte 
si non  bien sur la deuxieme


----------



## iMacounet (19 Septembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok merci, j'ai un ami qui m'a dit que le powerbook G4 titanium 15" n'acceptait pas la carte airport en tout genre (a moins de le bricoler en ajoutant sa propre installation pour ce type de carte mais dans ce cas il fallait aussi bidouiller un logiciel sup car dans celui installer, il ne reconnait pas ce type de réseaux....
> Enfin bref, c'est galère ! :rateau:
> Ça n'a pas d'importance si il ne dispose pas de WIFI.


Ton ami connaît rien aux macs :rateau: le PBook G4 Titanium accepte l'AirPort première gérération, la première carte montrée par Invité.


----------



## Onmac (19 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci pour l'info.
Sur mon iBook j'ai la deuxième carte, la plus récente.
Je ne veut pas trop investir pour un carte qui me servira très peut.
Et je sais qu'il n'y a pas trop de rapport, mais les iBooks G4 n'ont pas la technologie Bluetooth?:mouais:


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Septembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Et je sais qu'il n'y a pas trop de rapport, mais les iBooks G4 n'ont pas la technologie Bluetooth?:mouais:



Pas de bluetooch interne 
Mais une cle usb standard bluetooch convient parfaitement

Sur ebay  une carte airport 1ere generation se vend dans les maxi 25 euros maxi ( mais attention debit en B  ,pas de G , donc forcement pas de N)


----------



## Onmac (21 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci, mais je pense pouvoir en trouver une dans un petit store qui fait Tout genre de Mac.
Sinon sur Ebay, j'aime pas trop mais bon.


----------



## Onmac (18 Octobre 2010)

C'EST BON ! J'ai demandé au gars de "Macstore" (agrée Apple) le mec m'a dit que il ne pouvait pas faire grand chose et depuis tout ce temps, il attendait une commande de carte airport pour MPB et il m'a fait un bidouillage qui fonctionne PERFECT! Je capte mon wifi a plus de 20m ! 
La reception est bonne et aucun soucis d'interferences.... Je ne sais pas quel modèle exactement il a installé mais c'est super.

Resultat final: PowerBook G4 titanium sous PUMA avec wifi gérer.
PS:Il m'a installé un logiciel du genre "WIFI track" pour iPhone
Merci a tous pour vos conseils !
J'ai payé 30euros pour tous.


----------

